# sunglasses for small faces



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

Ladies, hope you don't mind me trolling on your board. But I have a small face, and am just wondering what glasses you use for cycling. Either road or mountain.

I was using some Smith Slider 01s but the lenses are all scratched up and they are slightly big for me.

Any suggestions of what works well for you. or best value. I don't think I'd ever pay retail for some of these, but many are avail. on ebay for sig. less than retail price.

Here's my list of potentials just from wasting time on the net

Smith:
-Toaster Slider
-Voodoo slider
-Vice
-Southbound (fixed lense version of toaster)
-Recorder
-remix
www.smithoptics.com

Zeal
-Zink
http://www.zealoptics.com

Performance
-Vega
-Siren
www.performancebike.com

Spy
-Microscoop
-scoop HS
http://www.spyoptic.com/the_products/scoop_sunglasses/

-Rudy Project
-Graal SX
-Kybo
- Rydon SX
-Ekynox SX
http://www.rudyprojectusa.com/products/sunglasses/index.htm

-Native Eyewear
-Dash
-Ripp XS
http://www.nativeyewear.com/styles.htm

-Optic Nerve
-mini membrane
-chandoo
-Vonz (out in July)
http://nerveusa.com/

-180s
-Valo
-Dovetail (out in end of may)
http://www.180s.com/home/index.asp

Survival optics
-Heat
-G force
http://www.soseyewear.com

Dragon
- rail pro kit
http://www.dragonoptical.com

tifosi
-slip
http://tifosioptics.com/

thanks


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

ashwinearl said:


> Ladies, hope you don't mind me trolling on your board. But I have a small face, and am just wondering what glasses you use for cycling. Either road or mountain.
> 
> thanks


Zeal Zinks, Zooni and Airstream are all popular with the smaller faced riders on our team. They all feature interchangable lenses and fun colors.

Sabine


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

I used to have the Slider 01's too. Lost them on the trail during a night ride pee stop. ;-)

Replaced them with the Rudy Project GRAAL SX. I really like these glasses! My gold GRAAL SX came with three lenses (dark, orange and clear). I think the lenses you get depend on which color frame you buy. These are way more comfortable than the Slider's... which had that stupid rubber ear piece that always snagged my hair. I also find them slightly more stylish.


----------



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> I used to have the Slider 01's too...Replaced them with the Rudy Project GRAAL SX...I also find them slightly more stylish.


I have Slider 01's also. My dark lenses are pretty scratched. Guess you just gave me reason enough to switch!  Now, if only I could wrench like you too. Like Sabine, I always have to say "righty tighty, lefty loosey" all the time. Argh!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's a cute thank you card we made for Zeal last year. I am just using the opportunity of this thread to hype a beloved sponsor. So thanks.

Sabine


----------



## DirtGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

*Zeal*

Zeal is really cool. I also need prescription sunglasses and they had a pretty good deal with interchangeable lenses. I went with the "rush" model after a long discussion with one of the guys in their customer service---which is GREAT! Since I didn't want to risk spending $$$ on the prescription lenses without knowing if the glasses fit, they sent out the frames, I tried them on, liked them and then sent the back to get the prescription. It worked out wonderfully.

I've been wearing the same glasses for 2 years and they have endured my crashes without a problem. They also have a crash replacement warranty.

Edit: I should mention that I tried on tons of other glasses from Rudy projects to Nike's and none of them fit my face. Those that did fit, didn't have the prescription option.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

DirtGirl said:


> Zeal is really cool. I also need prescription sunglasses and they had a pretty good deal with interchangeable lenses. I went with the "rush" model after a long discussion with one of the guys in their customer service---which is GREAT! Since I didn't want to risk spending $$$ on the prescription lenses without knowing if the glasses fit, they sent out the frames, I tried them on, liked them and then sent the back to get the prescription. It worked out wonderfully.
> 
> I've been wearing the same glasses for 2 years and they have endured my crashes without a problem.  They also have a crash replacement warranty.
> 
> Edit: I should mention that I tried on tons of other glasses from Rudy projects to Nike's and none of them fit my face. Those that did fit, didn't have the prescription option.


I have Zeal Rush rx glasses too. I got the rx in 3 lenses. I loved the glasses and the quality of the rx lenses so much, I bought two other frames so that I wouldn't have to switch them out.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

JustDoIt said:


> I have Slider 01's also. My dark lenses are pretty scratched. Guess you just gave me reason enough to switch!  Now, if only I could wrench like you too. Like Sabine, I always have to say "righty tighty, lefty loosey" all the time. Argh!


*Blush* Oh please... I've got a great cheat sheet typed up with which way what unscrews. It got tired of having to look it up online every time I was installing something that I don't work on very often. It gets way too confusing when you start talking about bottom brackets and cranks and right-hand threaded versus left-hand threaded. PM me if you want a copy. I also have some common torque values in there too. I'm pretty anal about that.


----------



## crunchy (May 4, 2004)

Sabine, which model of Zeals is in your picture?

I haven't found anything that fits me better than the Smith Slider 02. I don't even notice them when they're on. I have a small round face. Like a little pumpkin. 

Sue


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

I really like the smith toaster. although my eyesight is horrid, i use contacts and always wear my toasters. somehow i've managed not to lose or wreck them, and i've had them for 4 years. remarkable. I have had to replace some lens though.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

crunchy said:


> Sabine, which model of Zeals is in your picture?
> 
> I haven't found anything that fits me better than the Smith Slider 02. I don't even notice them when they're on. I have a small round face. Like a little pumpkin.
> 
> Sue


Heather is wearing the Rush in that picture. They fit a small-medium face.
Barb is wearing the Zink's here
http://www.pbase.com/image/28069350
these are very small glasses

Sabine


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*ok, i'm a little biased but...*

the *180's* shades are *great * and work well for my small face. 

i also really like the Rudy Project Graal SX's.

i've tried the Smith Toaster and they are good for small faces but i don't like riding in them because they don't block the wind and subsequently make my eyes tear.

rt (sponsored by 180's)


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*I'm a Pinhead*



ashwinearl said:


> Here's my list of potentials just from wasting time on the net
> 
> Smith:
> -Toaster Slider
> ...


I wear Voodoo Sliders, they fit just fine and don't make me look like a bug-eyed space alien.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*that's awesome!!*



dirtcrab said:


> *Blush* Oh please... I've got a great cheat sheet typed up with which way what unscrews. It got tired of having to look it up online every time I was installing something that I don't work on very often. It gets way too confusing when you start talking about bottom brackets and cranks and right-hand threaded versus left-hand threaded. PM me if you want a copy. I also have some common torque values in there too. I'm pretty anal about that.


can you e me a copy please?

RSL4
at
CDC
dot
GOV

i always have to pull out Zinn to remember which way stuff unscrews. bb's unscrew toward the back of the bike (i think), cranks....uh, i've got the self extracting bolts so that's easy.....pedals - shoot, i can never remember which way those go AND i have to do it from the other side for eggbeaters. ack!!

rt - right-left challenged


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Bolle' Paroles aren't on your list, but these fit my skinny head nicely. They come with replaceable lenes in different colors. Performance used to have them. Been a long time since I looked. I got them partly because they accept a prescription adapter.

I tried on the Rudy Projects, but they seem to have a very curved profile, where my face is apparently flatter across the front. They hit my eyelashes.

Kathy :^)


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

*just fyi*

Overstock.com has Zeal rush in leapord print frames for $33. With a replaceable clear lens
http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PAGE=PROFRAME&PROD_ID=603696

They also have some zoonis in peach.
And some optic nerves, and Spy Scoop HS which were also suggested to me a small face glasses

Don't think I can bring myself to go for the leopard print. just a simple black would do nicely.

also here is another pair designed for women
Briko Prowler
http://www.briko.com/jspbriko/detai...scipline=10&activeProduct=13&selected_item=84

I had ordered my wife some Survival Optics G-Force glasses and they just arrived
http://www.soseyewear.com/sunglasses-gforce.html

they were $39 + 2 day shipping.

They are sized for smaller faces, though they are just slightly big for my narrow face, but perfect for her. I tried them on and went outside with them

WOW! The fit was very comfortable, snug, stayed on the face no sliping at all. And the optics. Man it was crystal clear. I was totally impressed, as good as any Oakleys Ive tried on. Don't know how they deal with fogging yet, but I was pretty impressed.

Thanks much for all the replies.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

*rt* said:


> can you e me a copy please?


On the way...


----------

